# New Ariens 921 (921030 Deluxe 28) - will not start - resolved



## tishtosh (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi. Could not get my new Ariens 921 series to start. The resolution might help someone stuck in the same situation.

Machine would turn over and I could smell gas but refused to catch and startup.

Ariens online support asked if I was willing to fix myself which I agreed to.

Via the Ariens online chat, we determined that the Run/Stop switch was shorted out. The terminal blades on the switch must have been touching part of the chassis. It was pretty quick to determine the cause.

Loosened the panel via the (6?) bolts and it started up.

Detached the panel to make long-term fix. There are two terminal blades on the run/stop switch that are not used. Trimmed them back with wire cutters (these are the two without wires attached). Reattached panel and blower started up right away.

Result!

While I was trying to figure out myself what the problem was, I noticed that the terminals on the keyswitch were always connected (using a multimeter resistance checker). No matter if the key was in or out they were always closed. I believe this is another way to check for the short although I've not gone back to verify.

Purchased at HD. Very happy with Ariens online support. But of course - if it had powered up right away... I'd be happier with Ariens manufacturing.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad it is fixed and really surprised they walked you through fixing it vs telling you to take it to a dealer for warranty. Props to Ariens for not thinking of every one as an idiot.


----------



## cscheid (Feb 14, 2014)

Having the same issue. Has already been to the dealer once for a warranty repair on this same issue. They claimed that the fix was to "bend" the tab. Wondering if I should just attempt to fix on my own. Just worried about voiding the warranty. Frustrating because it's less than a month old and have only been able to use the machine once.


----------



## cstultz (Feb 17, 2014)

Exact same issue. I am going to be taking it apart when I get a chance. Hopefully before the storm.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Man, what is going on with Ariens lately? First the shift rod detaching and now this. I hope by next year they get all this worked out. One area where Honda really puts in the extra effort is in the testing phase of there new designs.


----------

